# Get rid of the devil????



## Scott Bushey (Apr 8, 2004)

Do you like the little devil icon that pops up in your threads when you use the word &quot;devil&quot;?


----------



## Saiph (Apr 8, 2004)

No I hate it. . . I constantly add &quot;_&quot; to the word so it is not that cheesy little icon.


----------



## Mary (Apr 8, 2004)

Well, I like the little guy, BUT...

Only when I want to say something mischievous. When we're actually talking about &quot;himself&quot;, I think it detracts from the seriousness of the matter.

Next to convincing us he doesn't exist, I think making him seem cute &amp; funny (rather than evil &amp; destructive) is one of his best tricks.

:wr50:


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 8, 2004)

I hate it too, and I am not sure why we have put up with it for so long. Change is good. I'll change it.


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 8, 2004)

*Forgive me*

I can be too serious but the devil, how about, must be kept &quot;real&quot; as possible so as not to treat him lightly. Nor use the little icon to playfully get around a sin in our life. It's not straight up.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 8, 2004)

So Matt,
You take the dictator route? Don't you want to hear from your constituants?


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 8, 2004)

*Also*

What if I thought they were all dippy.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 8, 2004)

uh Brian,
That's solely opinion!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 8, 2004)

[img:6530afc263]http://www.semperreformanda.com/images/dancer.gif[/img:6530afc263]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 8, 2004)

[quote:cd726e6cc2]
You take the dictator route? Don't you want to hear from your constituants?
[/quote:cd726e6cc2]

No. 
What, did you thinkt he board was based on democracy? Save that for the political forum! 

The funny little red devil is annoying. I've always ahted it.

Next, I'm gonna delete that wierd looking cigar symbol under your name's signature.....hehehehe


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 8, 2004)

oh yea; take this:
:jaw: :gunfire:


----------



## Mary (Apr 8, 2004)

[quote:2191b0457b]
What if I thought they were all dippy.
[/quote:2191b0457b]

Stay The Course,

Now THAT could be the beginning of a genuine fight! The Bouncy family is very near and dear to many of us!

:sumo:

:biggrin:


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 8, 2004)

*With a groan*

When I was a child...but when I became a man...


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 8, 2004)

*love y'all anyway*


----------



## A_Wild_Boar (Apr 8, 2004)

Get rid of it. It violates the Second commandment. May as well have angel icons everywhere.

JK

I think its ok. makes the devil look like the idiot he is.


----------



## Mary (Apr 8, 2004)

*Read with tongue in cheek!*

[quote:bb519123d4]
When I was a child...but when I became a man...
[/quote:bb519123d4]

Well, we can't all be MAH-TURE like you!

All together now, &quot;When you're sliding into first, and you're feeling something burst...&quot;

Sorry. Couldn't resist. The :wr30: made me do it!


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 8, 2004)

*Tough crowd!*

we can only try.


----------



## pastorway (Apr 8, 2004)

I hate the d'evil and his little smiley icon.

The d.evil is not a little red guy with horns.

I'm with Matt!

Phillip

[Edited on 4-8-04 by pastorway]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 8, 2004)

Is everyone voting?


----------



## pastorway (Apr 8, 2004)

When I voted get rid of it, I meant to make it so that when you type it does not appear when you put in the words d.evil or s.atan. As far as leaving it as an available smiley, I don't care. I just don't want it popping up in my posts when I talk about our Adversary.

Phillip


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 8, 2004)

*Litmus test for little things like this*

Those that have the power to change things what would your heros do? Especially at their finest. As leaders, don't deny, you influence the rest of us directly and indirectly.

You sanctify yourselves to the nth degree, especially with this site (the only one I go to) and I and the others benefit.

The devil ain't the main issue. It's the sanctification of the site for His glory to the nth degree.

Beware the little foxes


----------



## Saiph (Apr 8, 2004)

Consign it to eternal flames . . . 


[img:744a37185f]http://63.147.65.169/fire10.gif[/img:744a37185f]


----------



## Mary (Apr 8, 2004)

[quote:76e91437c7]
As leaders, don't deny, you influence the rest of us directly and indirectly. 
[/quote:76e91437c7]

Stay The Course,

Very valid point. Hope I didn't come off too silly; I have an immature streak that comes out to play every now and then. My sister regularly convinces people she's OLDER than I am (even though she's 7 years YOUNGER) because she's super serious and I think the Stooges are hilarious. LOL.

You're only young once, but you can be immature forever.

So I must defend the Bouncys...they're toooo cute!


----------



## JWJ (Apr 8, 2004)

:goodpost:


----------



## Mary (Apr 8, 2004)

JWJ,

Are you talking to me, or just making a general comment?

Wait, Say it like DeNiro,&quot;Are you talkin' to me?!?!&quot;


----------



## Gregg (Apr 8, 2004)

Please don't take  away, otherwise I wouldn't have much to say.


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 8, 2004)

*Nope*

I'm positive you're a joy, Mary. The sumo guy almost broke my defense.


----------



## Mary (Apr 8, 2004)

[quote:497290bed6]
Please don't take away, otherwise I wouldn't have much to say. 
[/quote:497290bed6]

See, think of poor Gregg! How could you threaten to take his bouncys away?!? The man needs his bouncys! Shame on you, you callous, heartless man!

I'm glad you get my sense of humor, STC. I really don't mean anything harmful. When I'm typing, nothing seems mean or sharp-tongued. I think the bouncys do a good job of getting the mood across, since we can't see each other. 

Did you like my DeNiro impression? I also do Pacino. &quot;Who do trust? Me!&quot;


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 8, 2004)

*Not giving in.*

I'm old.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 8, 2004)

Get rid of that devil icon. It irritates me.

(By the way... this post takes me to 667... i was uncomfortable staying at 666 for too long!!!)


----------



## Mary (Apr 8, 2004)

Sola,

I had noticed you were at 666 too! I wondered if you were paying attention...I was going to say something, but I didn't want to jinx you...


STC,

The older I get, the older &quot;old&quot; seems. (You know, when you're 10, 21 seems ancient! Then the number keeps getting further away.) I'll bet you're not THAT old! You just THINK you're old compared to me, because I am so in touch with my inner child. See, the bouncys keep you young! Besides, you're as young as you feel, right?

Since you paid me such a nice compliment about Mr. Sumo Man, I will grace you with another one...

:biggrin:


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 8, 2004)

Well, I refuse to define myself as the anti-emoticon man. I'm done and outnumbered. You and Gregg are good people.

Sola - a bit of news. I just sent a check to Louisville for preview of the Southern campus. I'd like to meet you if it works out. It's April 22-24.

I still have some details to work out - time off work, make sure the cars in good shape for the trip. It'll probably be a packed two days but whatever works you can give me the inside scoop.

I don't know your name do I?

Bryan


----------



## A_Wild_Boar (Apr 8, 2004)

[quote:2c563887fb][i:2c563887fb]Originally posted by Wintermute[/i:2c563887fb]
Consign it to eternal flames . . . 


[img:2c563887fb]http://63.147.65.169/fire10.gif[/img:2c563887fb] [/quote:2c563887fb]

is that the top half of a burning cross?

[Edited on 4-8-2004 by A_Wild_Boar]


----------



## staythecourse (Apr 8, 2004)

*My mistake, Ben.*


----------



## Saiph (Apr 8, 2004)

[quote:1b4f2f6f94]

is that the top half of a burning cross? 


[/quote:1b4f2f6f94]

probably . . . . .


----------



## A_Wild_Boar (Apr 8, 2004)

[quote:8b212ddebb][i:8b212ddebb]Originally posted by SolaScriptura[/i:8b212ddebb]
Get rid of that devil icon. It irritates me.

(By the way... this post takes me to 667... i was uncomfortable staying at 666 for too long!!!) [/quote:8b212ddebb]

close call

666 - Number of the Beast 
666A - Tenant of the Beast
668 - Neighbor of the Beast 
66666-6666 - Zip Code+4 of the Beast
Motel 666 - Lodging of the Beast
666 Whitehall - Address of British Prime Minister Beast 
666 Pennsylvania Ave - Address of US President Beast 
vi vi vi - Editor of the Beast
6 - Acronym of the Beast
999 - The Australian Beast
66o - Circumcision of the Beast
(38-24-36)666 - Beauty and the Beast
666666666666 - Stutter of the Beast
555 - Typo of the Beast
6*6^6~ - Number of the Professional Wrestling Beast
999 - Number of the dead Beast
sex-sex-sex - Number of the horny Beast
Wilde666 - The African savannah wildeBeast
666 666 - Stereo picture of the number of the Beast
666 999 - Number of the Beast with a two-fold axis
C666 - Fullerene of the Beast
670 - Approximate number of the Beast 
DCLXVI - Roman numeral of the Beast 
666.0000 - Number of the High Precision Beast 
0.666 - Number of the MilliBeast 
1/666 - Reciprocal of the Beast
4969 - Prime number of the Beast
666i - Imaginary number of the Beast 
1,2,3,37 - Prime factors of the Beast
443,556 - Squared Beast
666pi - Circumference of the Beast
-0.80901699 - Sin of the Beast
0.58778525 - Cos of the Beast
x^(666) - Power of the Beast
1-666 - One Less Beast
1010011010 - Binary of the Beast 
29A - Hexadecimal of the Beast
1501.5015... - Reciprocal parts-per-million of the Beast
2.823474 - Log of the Beast
6.501290 - Ln of the Beast
1-666-666-6667 - Wrong number of the Beast
1-900-666-0666 - Live Beasts! One-on-one pacts! Call Now! Only $6.66/minute. Over 18 only please. 
$665.95 - Retail price of the Beast 
$699.25 - Price of the Beast plus 5% state sales tax 
$769.95 - Price of the Beast with all accessories and replacement soul 
$656.66 - Walmart price of the Beast 
$646.66 - Next week's Walmart price of the Beast 
2x4x666 - Lumber of the Beast
333 - Eric the half-a-Beast
6 and whatever - Number of Hippie Beast
66F - Number of the Breast
Chanel No. 666 - Perfume of the Beast
666 F - Oven temperature of roast Beast 
Heinz 666 - Relish of the Beast
666-UP - Soft drink of the Beast
666 pack - Beer of the Beast
Vick's Formula 666 - Cough syrup of the Beast
6:06:06AM - Morning call of the Beast
6:06:06PM - Dinnertime of the Beast
666k - Retirement plan of the Beast 
6-6-6 - Beast hits slots jackpot!
666 Binet - IQ of the Beast
666 Cattel - IQ of the British Beast
0.666 Welscher - IQ of the American Beast
666-666 - Eyesight of Beast
666EEE - Shoe size of Beast
Car 666 - Tootie and Muldoon of the Beast
666 Sunset Strip - TV show of the Beast
666 mg - Recommended Minimum Daily Requirement of Beast 
6.66% - 5 year CD interest rate at First Beast of Hell National Bank, $666 minimum deposit. 
ddd - Mirror of the Beast
66/6 - Music beat of the Beast
666 Hz - Tuning fork of the Beast
666 MHz - Radio Beast
Channel 666 - Cable TV of the Beast
MIL-666 - US Quality Standard of the Beast 
ISO-666 - European Quality Standard of the Beast
DIN 666 - Deutsche Industrie Norm fuer Biesten 
DSM-666 (rev.) - Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of the Beast 
666th BSF - 666th Beast Special Forces
666th Airborne - 666th Beast Airborne Unit
Windows 666 - Bill Gates IS the Beast
System 6.66 - Mac OS of the Beast
Lotus 6-6-6 - Spreadsheet of the Beast 
Word 6.66 - Word Processor of the Beast
666.66.6.66.1 - IP number of the Beast
http://www.666.com - URL of the Beast
[email protected] - Email of Beast
666P - TCP/IP protocol of the Beast
606 - Not Found Error of the Beast
rw-rw-rw- - UNIX file protection of the Beast 
666.666 - Library of Congress number &quot;Book of Beast&quot;
666 VAC/DC - This Beast is bi-
666 W - Power of the Beast
666 J - Energy of the Beast
i66686 - Intel CPU of the Beast 
680666 - Motorola CPU of the Beast
68666 - Macintosh CPU of the Beast
EMI666 - CD catalog number of Soundtrack of the Beast
Flight 666 - First class booked reservation of the Beast
Boeing 666 - Jet of the Beast
Phillips 666 - Gasoline of the Beast 
Route 666 - Way of the Beast 
Cummins 666 - Diesel Beast
666i - BMW of the Beast 
666DL - Volvo of the Beast
Lexus 666 - Luxury sedan of the Beast
Mazda 666 - Economy car of the Beast
Sick Sick Sick - Humor of the Beast
6, uh... what was the question? - Number of the Blonde Beast
1 - Log Beast Base Beast
C 66.60 H 6.66 N 6.66 - Elemental analysis of the Beast
666 cm-1 - IR of the Beast
1666 cm-1 - Carbonyl stretch of the Beast
6.66 ppm - NMR peak of the Beast (a triplet of sextets; j=6.66Hz)
JACS 66(6), p666 - Literature reference of the Beast
B666-6 - Aldrich Catalog number of the Beast
[666-66-6] - Chem Abstracts number of the Beast


----------



## pastorway (Apr 8, 2004)

[quote:ffb6437e88][i:ffb6437e88]Originally posted by A_Wild_Boar[/i:ffb6437e88]
[quote:ffb6437e88][i:ffb6437e88]Originally posted by Wintermute[/i:ffb6437e88]
Consign it to eternal flames . . . 


[img:ffb6437e88]http://63.147.65.169/fire10.gif[/img:ffb6437e88] [/quote:ffb6437e88]

is that the top half of a burning cross?

[Edited on 4-8-2004 by A_Wild_Boar] [/quote:ffb6437e88]

S.atan did get &quot;burned&quot; at the cross didn't he?

Phillip


----------



## Mary (Apr 13, 2004)

[quote:a18902f692]
Well, I refuse to define myself as the anti-emoticon man. I'm done and outnumbered. You and Gregg are good people. 
[/quote:a18902f692]

STC,

Thanks! I'm glad you've decided to befriend the bouncys, since we have recently added about 50 gajillion new ones!

Good luck on your trip!

:fight: take THAT, Nashville Predators!


----------

